# Which one is better on eyes? CRT or LCD?



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

Guys I am having this weird problem these days. I've used LCD display for about 2 months & guess I got used to it. I didn't use CRT monitor during that period. Now when I use my desktop which has CRT monitor I can't use it. _Mere se monitor dekha nahi jata._ My eyes get all watery. I don't face this problem when I use the LCD display. What can be the reason. I've a friend who also can't use CRT for even 10 mins. Why is it happening? Is it 'coz I got used to LCD? Also these days I don't use computers much 'coz of power cuts. I Googled but some sites say CRT affects eyes some say LCD affects eyes. 

I already wear specs.

Please suggest what should I do?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2008)

Probably the refresh rate of the CRT is set to a very low value. Try increasing it to 85Hz, maybe then your eyes will be able to tolerate it


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

It's already 85Hz.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2008)

> The main benefit that LCDs have when it comes to comfort is the reduced strain on your eyes.  The reduced glare on the screen's surface, and the elimination of a typical CRT's "refresh", can prevent your eyes from getting tired from extended use.  A CRT monitor redraws the image on the entire screen as it refreshes, whereas an LCD monitor only changes the necessary pixels during a refresh.
> 
> There may also be the unquantifiable effect of reduced electromagnetic emissions on LCD monitors.  The exact impact of electromagnetic emissions may not be fully understood, but in general less is considered to better, as addressed in this article.  And, your back may also appreciate an LCD when it comes time to move, as the example above shows a 19" LCD monitor weighs about ¼ as much as its CRT counterpart.



*www.geeks.com/techtips/2004/techtips-16dec04.htm


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah u hav got used to LCD.

Our body adapts to the surrounding, remember the irritating noise in the background that seems to fade away after a while


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

@Kl@w- Hmmm.... I've already read it & many more! But many articles contradict each other. Some say LCDs are bad on eyes & create problems. Can this be a problem cause by the LCD display?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

Set the brightness to very low.As low as you can.Is your CRT screen glossy or matte?Some people have problems with glossy ones.
Decrease Resolution and increase Refresh Rate.This might help.Use Computer in a well-lit  room.
BTW what is the power of your glasses?


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> yeah u hav got used to LCD.
> 
> Our body adapts to the surrounding, remember the irritating noise in the background that seems to fade away after a while



Even I think so. But I need to use both desktop & laptop. My eyes can't take this!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2008)

IMHO and from personal experience, LCDs are much more comfortable than CRTs. After using the LCD display for 2 months, your eyes don't seem to be able to tolerate CRTs. As T159 mentioned, our body is highly adaptable.


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Set the brightness to very low.As low as you can.Is your LCD screen glossy or matte?Some people have problems with glossy ones.
> Decrease Resolution and increase Refresh Rate.This might help.Use Computer in a well-lit  room.
> BTW what is the power of your glasses?




Brightness is already set to the lowest & I am having problems with CRT not LCD. I've glossy LCD display.

Resolution & refresh are rightly set- 1024*768 at 85 Hz on a 17" LG CRT monitor. The room is well lit too 



Kl@w-24 said:


> IMHO and from personal experience, LCDs are much more comfortable than CRTs. After using the LCD display for 2 months, your eyes don't seem to be able to tolerate CRTs. As T159 mentioned, our body is highly adaptable.



So any way out? I take frequent breaks & blink my eyes regularly. I also clean my eyes with water 3-4 times a day & use a general eye drops which are available over the couter & recommended by my doctor.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

You can try anti-glare glasses.
Sort of similar was problem with me.When I was like 10-11,I had a CRT screen,used to play games a lot!CRT was weakening my eyes.But since I turned to LCDs,it is quite stable.My iMac LCD is glossy but it doesn't hurn coz it's LCD!CRTs hurt after you have used LCDs.Even though I wear anti-glare glasses,when I do practicals in school comp lab my eyes hurt!
I suggest you to either get anti-glare glasses or an LCD.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2008)

In my office, I have one 19" HP LCD and 20" Sun CRT. I can work on 19" for hours but after just few minutes on 20" CRT, my eyes start burning a lot.

Reason: LCD emits lower radiation than CRT. Maybe this is the reason why cannot work on CRT anymore.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

narangz said:


> So any way out? I take frequent breaks & blink my eyes regularly. I also clean my eyes with water 3-4 times a day & use a general eye drops which are available over the couter & recommended by my doctor.



Trying to decrease the power of your glasses?Won't help.I guess you are a full grown adult,power won't increase but won't decrease either.Try LASIK


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2008)

The cheapest solution would be to get an anti-glare screen for the CRT monitor.


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> You can try anti-glare glasses.
> Sort of similar was problem with me.When I was like 10-11,I had a CRT screen,used to play games a lot!CRT was weakening my eyes.But since I turned to LCDs,it is quite stable.My iMac LCD is glossy but it doesn't hurn coz it's LCD!CRTs hurt after you have used LCDs.Even though I wear anti-glare glasses,when I do practicals in school comp lab my eyes hurt!
> I suggest you to either get anti-glare glasses or an LCD.



I wear anti glare glasses, yaar. 



desiibond said:


> In my office, I have one 19" HP LCD and 20" Sun CRT. I can work on 19" for hours but after just few minutes on 20" CRT, my eyes start burning a lot.
> 
> Reason: LCD emits lower radiation than CRT. Maybe this is the reason why cannot work on CRT anymore.



Similar problem.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

^^
LCD is the only way out!!


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Trying to decrease the power of your glasses?Won't help.I guess you are a full grown adult,power won't increase but won't decrease either.Try LASIK



_Na re_, not trying to reduce it but trying to keep them healthy & hoping it desn't increase!



Kl@w-24 said:


> The cheapest solution would be to get an anti-glare screen for the CRT monitor.



I'll try it. No other option I guess.


----------



## din (Jul 21, 2008)

LCD for sure. I remember eye strain while using CRT, thats about 3 yrs back I think. Then changed all monitors to LCD. And never faced any eye strain.

Only disadvantage of LCD (from my experience) - There is no eye strain and it is very comfortable, so we will sit in front of the PC for more time lol.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

@narangz
It won't increase and if it is to increase those things won't be able to stop it.
See in teenagers,when the height grows,the size of the head(till 15-16) also grows which leads to a cavity around the eyeball.There is nothing to stop the eyeball from elongating,so it will elongate and as we all know elongation of eyeball is one of the reasons of myopia or near-sightedness.
Power won't increase if your head has grown fully.Rubbing the eyes,studying in dark rooms and all these don't worsen myopic eyes


----------



## din (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yes, whenever there is no other option than using CRT, get a good anti glare screen and it will definitely make a difference.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2008)

Check out the difference made by a simple anti-glare screen on a CRT:

*i33.tinypic.com/5lo0hx.jpg


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

din said:


> LCD for sure. I remember eye strain while using CRT, thats about 3 yrs back I think. Then changed all monitors to LCD. And never faced any eye strain.
> 
> Only disadvantage of LCD (from my experience) - There is no eye strain and it is very comfortable, *so we will sit in front of the PC for more time lol*.



Hehe, my parents will kill me 



Sunny1211993 said:


> @narangz
> It won't increase and if it is to increase those things won't be able to stop it.
> See in teenagers,when the height grows,the size of the head(till 15-16) also grows which leads to a cavity around the eyeball.There is nothing to stop the eyeball from elongating,so it will elongate and as we all know elongation of eyeball is one of the reasons of myopia or near-sightedness.
> Power won't increase if your head has grown fully.Rubbing the eyes,studying in dark rooms and all these don't worsen myopic eyes



Yeah I've myopia  But what I do is for keeping them healthy & doctors suggest that to those who use computers for long durations.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

What's your age?


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

din said:


> Oh yes, whenever there is no other option than using CRT, get a good anti glare screen and it will definitely make a difference.



I am yet to decide. The LCD I've set my eyes on is costlier than others. It costs more that 12K. Sometimes I buy things which I don't really need & later on repent. No idea what I should do 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Check out the difference made by a simple anti-glare screen on a CRT:
> 
> *i33.tinypic.com/5lo0hx.jpg



Thanks a lot for the pic. Gotta do something about this at the earliest.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

narangz said:


> Sometimes I buy things which I don't really need & later on repent.


thats waht marketing is for


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> What's your age?



Elder than you- 24  Now don't say my parents can't say anything 



T159 said:


> thats waht marketing is for



LOL, yeah!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm also thinking of ditching my CRT and getting a cheap 17" LCD 
Your problem has just made me realize that I should hurry up!!!


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'm also thinking of ditching my CRT and getting a cheap 17" LCD
> Your problem has just made me realize that I should hurry up!!!



Glad to have helped 

Can anyone tell how's this LCD:
*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-6138


----------



## din (Jul 21, 2008)

narangz said:


> Glad to have helped
> 
> Can anyone tell how's this LCD:
> *accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-6138



Looks cool, how much it cost in India ?


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

din said:


> Looks cool, how much it cost in India ?



Rs.12,807 + shipping. Costly! 

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/19lcd?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

-----

US price is $214.00, shipping free. Why do these companies loot Indians?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2008)

I would prefer 198WFP over 19808WFP. I can get 198WFP for 9.5k at local dealer. I don't think I should pay 3k more for webcam and extra usb ports.


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

I find 1908WFP more suitable as it has these adjustments:
Height-adjustable stand, tilt, swivel, pivot and built-in cable management. 

It doesn't have a cam, I guess & I don't need USB ports too.

198WFP has only this adjustment:
Tilt

Paying that much just for these adjustments is not worth the money as I only need the adjustments.


----------



## din (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry for being a noob (but thats a fact lol).

Whats the USB ports in a monitor are for ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2008)

narangz said:


> I find 1908WFP more suitable as it has these adjustments:
> Height-adjustable stand, tilt, swivel, pivot and built-in cable management.
> 
> It doesn't have a cam, I guess & I don't need USB ports too.
> ...



Also, 1908WFP has issues with constrast where as 198WFP is a near perfect monitor. Just wanted to do a heads up that 1908WFP is not as powerful as others like 2209 and 2408 and certainly not worth the extra money.


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

@din
use it like a normal USB slot


----------



## din (Jul 21, 2008)

@slugger

Lil confused, how those USB ports will be connected to the PC / Motherboard ? Automatically through some monitor cable ? Or motherboard need to have some port for that ?


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

the monitor usb slot is connected to one of the usb slots in the cabinet with a seperate cable

useful if the cabinet usb slot is difficult to reach
-------
the lcd monitor has 2 cables - one for connecting the USB slot into the mobo usb port and the other to the DVI port of the mobo


----------



## din (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh ok, thanks a lot for the explanation.

In short, that will act as a usb hub (non powered may be ? ) right ?


----------



## nikhil (Jul 21, 2008)

A LCD monitor ia definatly better since it causes less eye strain and eye fatigue than a regular CRT monitor. Plus there is not much price difference between hem now.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 21, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'm also thinking of ditching my CRT and getting a cheap 17" LCD
> Your problem has just made me realize that I should hurry up!!!


----------



## chesss (Jul 21, 2008)

I can suggest 2-3 thing u can try.
1. In your LG monitor there might be a square shaped button. This toggles between 4 modes. See if any of these modes is  comfy for u..
2. Download and install *www.entechtaiwan.net/util/ps.shtm . This allows advanced adjustment of display/monitor settings that are normally hidden, like gamma, screen brightness. It isn't free , but there is just a nag screen.
3. switch to 800*600 @ 100Mz 

My experience was completely opposite . I cannot CANNOT stand a glossy LCD. I find my CRT  10x better than my ex-lappy's glossy screen. That screen was horrible.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 21, 2008)

When I was using 15" CRT monitor, I was facing too much burning sensation after few hours of usage. 

But after replacing it with the 22" LCD (TN) one, I feel much better now even after 8 - 10 hours of usage


----------



## chesss (Jul 21, 2008)

4. ALso in powerstrip there is a 'inverse gamma ramp' option. Which inverses screen colors 
Screenshot. 
Basically it drastically reduces brightness.


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 21, 2008)

i am still trying to find a 21 inch crt FLAT monitor for my next upgrade.LCD no way i dont like it.Please give link if  anyone knows.Thanx


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Also, 1908WFP has issues with constrast where as 198WFP is a near perfect monitor. Just wanted to do a heads up that 1908WFP is not as powerful as others like 2209 and 2408 and certainly not worth the extra money.



Oh. Thanks. Any other good LCD display? Shouldn't be priced too high.

Thanks!  



chesss said:


> I can suggest 2-3 thing u can try.
> 1. In your LG monitor there might be a square shaped button. This toggles between 4 modes. See if any of these modes is  comfy for u..
> 2. Download and install *www.entechtaiwan.net/util/ps.shtm . This allows advanced adjustment of display/monitor settings that are normally hidden, like gamma, screen brightness. It isn't free , but there is just a nag screen.
> 3. switch to 800*600 @ 100Mz
> ...



1. It has a square Select button. Which modes are you talking about? It doesn't do anything if I press just the square button.

2. I'll try it.

3. Can't! Need atleast 1024*768 resolution.

Thanks! 



Gigacore said:


> When I was using 15" CRT monitor, I was facing too much burning sensation after few hours of usage.
> 
> But after replacing it with the 22" LCD (TN) one, I feel much better now even after 8 - 10 hours of usage



Link to the display and price please


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^^ Get Sun 21" Flat CRT. It's just brilliant but alas, It makes my eyes burn.

PS: it's almost impossible to get 21" CRT now.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry for budging in but what's the impact of higher Refresh Rates on the image display?


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^^ Get Sun 21" Flat CRT. It's just brilliant but alas, It makes my eyes burn.
> 
> PS: it's almost impossible to get 21" CRT now.



Yaar why are you suggesting a CRT?


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Sorry for budging in but what's the impact of higher Refresh Rates on the image display?


you wont feel the flickering sensation


----------



## din (Jul 21, 2008)

narangz said:


> Yaar why are you suggesting a CRT?



That was not meant for you  I think, meant for *ancientrites *who posted above yours.

Hes planning to go for a 21" CRT it seems.


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ Ah, ok.


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 21, 2008)

I really liked this model, dunno the price though

*aocmonitor.co.in/2230Fm.html


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ Any idea about price?

What about Viewsonic? I found one model- Viewsonic 19" VG1930WM


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 21, 2008)

I think 2230fm gonna cost around 22-25k, it's great..

It's got a cr of 20000:1, 2ms, etc etc, you can make it work as a TV too.

Viewsonic are cheap cakes, dunno about the quality tho.


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

din said:


> that will act as a usb hub (non powered may be ? ) right ?



the ports work only when monitor is switched ON = ports are powered


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ Any idea about price?
> 
> What about Viewsonic? I found one model- Viewsonic 19" VG1930WM



Noooooooooooooooo

iMav asked me many times not to go for Viewsonic. I never listened 

I bought a Viewsonic 3 yrs back. 17 inch. Excellent quality, working pretty good. Bought another one last year. Build quality - bad. Having a small problem now. Another (again Viewsonic) one working ok so far.

I think (but not any personal experience) Dell is better quality nowadays ? Or all are same as the '*Tag*' is same ?



slugger said:


> the ports work only when monitor is switched ON = ports are powered



Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

din said:


> Noooooooooooooooo
> 
> iMav asked me many times not to go for Viewsonic. I never listened
> 
> ...



I read all the positive reviews about this particular model. Do you have the same model?

Yeah that tag is the reason behind low quality products


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

What exactly is all the hub-bub about? You already have and LCD and are comfortable with it right? Just don't use a CRT that's all!

Anyway, although I'm pretty sure I know nothing much about this stuff, my stupid brain tells me otherwise. For one, LCDs are healthier than CRTs cause they don't emit any radiation (maybe extremely small amounts). Second, they don't have a refresh rate.

You see, when a CRT refreshes 85 times a second, there are lot of moments when your eyes are staring at a black screen (although your brain doesn't acknowledge it). So all that staring at black screens gets your eyes in a jiffy. The same principal applies for reading in a room with a single tubelight. That's why it is always recommended to read with at least two tubelights (reason why the reading lights have two tubes in them), or mix it up with a bulb. You might have noticed that you can't take a video of a CRT without the scanlines but LCDs appear evenly lit. 

The third thing is the way colours are displayed. On an LCD, each pixel is its own colour. It changes from either RGB in one of the 256 shades that it can. A CRT on the other hand flashes three colours, on three separate planes, which the eye then mixes up to form one of the 32 million colours supported. So what your eye is actually seeing is three different layers of Red Green and Blue (plus the white backlight in both cases) but the brain perceives it as a flat surface. This again puts a lot of strain on the eyes making them weaker. 

Feel free to discredit my brain, cause I'm sure it is talking all kinds of nonsense.



din said:


> Sorry for being a noob (but thats a fact lol).
> 
> Whats the USB ports in a monitor are for ?


My God! I knew you were a n00b, but I didn't know your n00bness went on to such extents!



narangz said:


> I read all the positive reviews about this particular model. Do you have the same model?
> 
> Yeah that tag is the reason behind low quality products


Viewsonic monitors (the budget ones) are horrible in colour reproduction as they are in build quality. I would only recommend their professional series (if it still exists). Otherwise, you can't go wrong with Dell or HP.


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> What exactly is all the hub-bub about? You already have and LCD and are comfortable with it right? Just don't use a CRT that's all!



LCD is on laptop. I need desktop too!



> Anyway, although I'm pretty sure I know nothing much about this stuff, my stupid brain tells me otherwise. For one, LCDs are healthier than CRTs cause they don't emit any radiation (maybe extremely small amounts). Second, they don't have a refresh rate.
> 
> You see, when a CRT refreshes 85 times a second, there are lot of moments when your eyes are staring at a black screen (although your brain doesn't acknowledge it). So all that staring at black screens gets your eyes in a jiffy. The same principal applies for reading in a room with a single tubelight. That's why it is always recommended to read with at least two tubelights (reason why the reading lights have two tubes in them), or mix it up with a bulb. You might have noticed that you can't take a video of a CRT without the scanlines but LCDs appear evenly lit.
> 
> ...



LOL! I actually wanted you to recommend a 19" LCD  There was no need to explain the working. 



> Viewsonic monitors (the budget ones) are horrible in colour reproduction as they are in build quality. I would only recommend their professional series (if it still exists). Otherwise, you can't go wrong with Dell or HP.



This model is for graphics professionals I guess.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

> LOL! I actually wanted you to recommend a 19" LCD  There was no need to explain the working.


Goobi did a whoopsie! I just read your first post and replied :'(


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Goobi did a whoopsie! I just read your first post and replied :'(



Thanks for replying  _Koi model recommend kardo Baba_


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

Very good explanation Goobi, sure it will help people who are confused between CRT n LCD.

LOL, I admit I am a n00b. But as the USB ports are in monitor, I thought it has to do something with the monitor itself, like some external TV Tunor card connection or something that is specific for monitor, that is why I was confused 

@narangz

No, mine was different model.


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Ok. No idea which should be the ideal one


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

@narangz

Ask some feedback from people using DELL. As far as I know their products are always good (like laptop etc), but no personal experience yet


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm using a Dell 2407wfp. Superb piece. Gets a little hot, but then again, not affecting me in any way. Their warranty support is also really good. Build quality is lacking, but only compared to Apple. 

Hot = I could fry an egg on it during summer months.


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

@goobimama

Bought it recently ? Like this year ? Does it carry the famous tag ? lol. I mean made in PRC.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

Gonna be... two years in September I think. Could be one year I'm not sure. (I think it's two years). Not sure what the famous tag is.


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

tag = Made in China


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

din said:


> @goobimama
> I mean made in PRC.


Public Relation Cell or ^^


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

Made in PRC - People's Republic Of China

Also, have a look (_this is a link to my blog, yes, I am spamming here lol_) - The made in china tag - I am worried


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

din said:


> @narangz
> 
> Ask some feedback from people using DELL. As far as I know their products are always good (like laptop etc), but no personal experience yet



Even I don't have any experience with Dell. Heard a lot about it's quality.



goobimama said:


> I'm using a Dell 2407wfp. Superb piece. Gets a little hot, but then again, not affecting me in any way. Their warranty support is also really good. Build quality is lacking, but only compared to Apple.
> 
> Hot = I could fry an egg on it during summer months.



Can ya send me some fried eggs? 

That thing comes for a whopping Rs.49,573!!!  How much did it cost ya?



din said:


> Made in PRC - People's Republic Of China
> 
> Also, have a look (_this is a link to my blog, yes, I am spamming here lol_) - The made in china tag - I am worried



Every product is from China  The one Milind has might be of superior quality than the ones available now.

----------------

Viewsonic- Rs. 10100:
*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0745805

Dell SE198WP- Rs. 9500:
*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=S198WP4


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2008)

I am using Dell 198WFP and it's a superb performer and also Digit Zero1 award winner early this year 

The color reproduction and contrast is superb.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

> That thing comes for a whopping Rs.49,573!!!  How much did it cost ya?


Cost me 42k two years ago. The new one though has much better colour reproduction than the 2407. And they also have a low end model for the 24 inch costing 24k or something.

And yeah, almost everything is made in china. Even my iMac, iPhone, external hard drive and the Pen tablet. For all I know, even Small Cat was somehow manufactured in China (you never know, that cat is a little too soft to be an Indian cat)


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^^ Get Sun 21" Flat CRT. It's just brilliant but alas, It makes my eyes burn.
> 
> PS: it's almost impossible to get 21" CRT now.



thanx desiibond.i even checked the model number and its still available in Gulf countries Sun GDM5410 Sony Flat Display Monitor.Its old model still brilliant enough.I think i will go for this or some chinese model


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

@ancientrites

Sorry for asking, but curious - why going for a CRT ? I mean LCD has less / no radiation, less power usage, less / no eye strain etc - still prefer CRT ? Any advantages ?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ If a gunman comes along to your place, you can always smash a CRT on his head. An LCD won't do much damage in a similar situation. Also, when you run out of money to pay for gym fees, you can always lift the CRT, but with LCD, well let's just leave it at that. I can think of so many other advantages of CRTs over LCDs…


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Cost me 42k two years ago. The new one though has much better colour reproduction than the 2407. And they also have a low end model for the 24 inch costing 24k or something.
> 
> And yeah, almost everything is made in china. Even my iMac, iPhone, external hard drive and the Pen tablet. For all I know, even Small Cat was somehow manufactured in China (you never know, that cat is a little too soft to be an Indian cat)



Small cat made in China?  Come on that quality can't be produced in China. It might be a Japanese/German product. 



desiibond said:


> I am using Dell 198WFP and it's a superb performer and also Digit Zero1 award winner early this year
> 
> The color reproduction and contrast is superb.



Well guess that's the only option. How's text & graphics? Can you post some pictures, want to see some real pictures.



goobimama said:


> ^^ If a gunman comes along to your place, you can always smash a CRT on his head. An LCD won't do much damage in a similar situation. Also, when you run out of money to pay for gym fees, you can always lift the CRT, but with LCD, well let's just leave it at that. I can think of so many other advantages of CRTs over LCDs…


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2008)

narangz said:


> Well guess that's the only option. How's text & graphics? Can you post some pictures, want to see some real pictures.



Everything is just awesome. I don't have any pictures but belive me, you won't regret if you buy this


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ Alright. Thanks


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 23, 2008)

din said:


> @ancientrites
> 
> Sorry for asking, but curious - why going for a CRT ? I mean LCD has less / no radiation, less power usage, less / no eye strain etc - still prefer CRT ? Any advantages ?



i dont know bro..may be color purity and contrast.even today few graphic designers still use 21 inch crt flat monitor.but i am not graphic designer.majority of my friends own lcd monitors but one of them has imported 22 inch crt flat monitor  crysis game looked stunning impressed me lot.i am basically a tradition guy and i like heavy objects heheh..more heavy they are more i like it.this is funny Some times i get a fear like suppose i own lcd monitor and what if cat jumps over it and lcd falls back heheheh....


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 23, 2008)

can't stand lcd either, my head hurts.


----------



## axxo (Jul 23, 2008)

Using 19" Samsung 955DF CRT for almost 5 years and find very much comfortable for my regular 6-10 hours of daily usage. 
If you use CRT make sure its a flat screen one bulge monitors prone to cause eye strain.


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah axxo most of the crt comes with flat screen.the distributors in middle east told me they only provide monitors with flat screen.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i dont know bro..may be color purity and contrast.even today few graphic designers still use 21 inch crt flat monitor.but i am not graphic designer.majority of my friends own lcd monitors but one of them has imported 22 inch crt flat monitor  crysis game looked stunning impressed me lot.i am basically a tradition guy and i like heavy objects heheh..more heavy they are more i like it.this is funny Some times i get a fear like suppose i own lcd monitor and what if cat jumps over it and lcd falls back heheheh....


Now maybe CRTs might give you those few extra colours that a ultra graphics pro needs (for what reason, I don't know.). But I don't think our pretty boy Narangz needs any of that accuracy. Just that he shouldn't go in for the low end 9k 19inchers if he wants good colour reproduction.


----------



## narangz (Jul 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Now maybe CRTs might give you those few extra colours that a ultra graphics pro needs (for what reason, I don't know.). But I don't think our pretty boy Narangz needs any of that accuracy. Just that he shouldn't go in for the low end 9k 19inchers if he wants good colour reproduction.



So what do you suggest? From what I hear from desiibond The Dell 1908WFP Ultrasharp has some brigtness problems & the SE198WFP is better though the latter is cheaper. desiibond has Dell 1908WFP and he says the colour & text appear crisp & clear.

Some reviewers of Dell 1908WFP also had that brightness problems. 

I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## eureca_eureca (Aug 12, 2008)

if u are facing problem Even after refresh rate set to 85 with low brightness , i must check ifu have migrane 

I used to have  similar problem with bright white lite , even feels like vomiting


----------



## narangz (Aug 13, 2008)

eureca_eureca said:


> if u are facing problem Even after refresh rate set to 85 with low brightness , i must check ifu have migrane
> 
> I used to have  similar problem with bright white lite , even feels like vomiting



No, I don't have that problem.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 13, 2008)

Try taking a 5 min break every 1 hour. Looking into the sky helps me a lot. (You might like to move you computer nearer to your window so you can take breaks more often)

Plus I found that changing the background of my IDE to black and font color to white helps a lot. Notepad++ is best for this as it allows you to create customised color profiles. You might be able to do something similar in which ever software you use the most.


----------



## chesss (Aug 13, 2008)

> Plus I found that changing the background of my IDE to black and font color to white helps a lot.


Have a look here
Screenshot


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

for few seconcs white foreground+black background looked better but on prolonged use, black on white looks much better


----------

